# Bettas died after water change : (



## fishmom in doghouse (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,
My kids each got a betta fish several weeks ago and we got nice tanks with lights, low flow filter, and habitat enhancers. I have not done a 100% water change until last night. I rinsed everything out with plain water, refilled the tanks, put each fish back and we woke to find both of them dead. :-(
I feel horrible and am definitely in the doghouse with my kids. They were doing a good job feeding them and taking care of them and we would like to get more bettas but I need to understand what happened before I harm any other fish. Any input would be greatly appreciated. This looks like a good site for general betta care info so I'll keep reading the general stuff.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

First, did you put in water conditioner?


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

First, welcome! This site is an amazing place for betta knowledge, and everyone's very friendly.

My first question would be, did you use any tap water conditioners? If not, the tap water can often have harsh minerals and chemicals that can harm, or kill, your fish. 
If so, my next question would be did you slowly acclimate them to the new water temperature? Usually when you do a water change there's a temperature difference between the old water that they're sitting in, and the new water you're putting them in. Sometimes enough that it would shock them.


----------



## fishmom in doghouse (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes....I followed the water conditioner instructions and added 1 tsp per gallon


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

How long did you wait before adding the fish?


----------



## fishmom in doghouse (Jul 19, 2011)

I did not acclimate either one to the new water temperature and that may have been the problem. I tried not to make it too cold, but the old water must have been warmer than i realized.


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

It might have. My other concern is if you treated it and then put them in right after, the chemicals might not have had the time to treat the tap water yet.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

IF the water was too cold that definitely could have been the cause. I changed my boys water once, and it was cold enough the poor boy went into shock. I spent the next hour bawling and trying to keep him going. Thankfully the warmer water and the bright light warmed him up enough that he's still with me.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry to here about your bettas. Here is a suggestion for next time. Always save the cups your bettas come in, they're really handy for water changes. Place the betta in the cup with the old tank water. Put the new tap water in a gallon jug and then add the conditioner. Shake it up and let it sit for 5 minutes to make sure the conditioner has a chance to work. Add the new water to the tank. Then place the cup with the betta still in it in your tank. Let it float in the new water for about 20 minutes slowly adding water from the tank into the cup. Not only does this get your betta used to the temp but it also acclimates him to the ph. After 20 minutes gently poor your betta into the tank. This is just the way I do it, others may have other suggestions .


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

Sounds like a good setup for her PitGurl. I just learned to save the original cups myself, but my goodness is it useful. >.<


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

Fishmom,

I'm puzzled by your experience. Can't believe a minor change in temperature would do that.....

Question: What type of water conditioner did you use? you would want a good dechlorinator, but there are a variety of chemicals sold as 'conditioners'. What did you use? 1 TSP per gallon sounds a LOT to me....

You said you rinsed out the tanks. Did you by any chance use any kind of cleaner, like soap? coz it's toxic to fish...

Suggestion: Opinions are divided on this, but I personally never do 100% water change. You have to move the fish out of the tank, and that is stressful. I empty the tank until there's about an inch left -- enough to keep my fish alive -- and quickly add dechlorinated water.

Good luck!

GB


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have to agree. I've lost two fish after 100% changes, so I promised myself I wouldn't do them with Ben. I did one last night since there was a bit of ammonia in his tank and I needed to clean the stuff from under the rocks..... now Ben is acting weird  Sorry about your fish, but you sound like a good Fish Mom, don't give up!!


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

I do more 100% than partials and my Jazz and Alma seem to do fine with them. But I also think my "tap" water is fed from natural springs. {I had to "rush" putting Alma in right after I got her, I don't remember why...but she was perfectly fine} I need to learn to do partials; I'm so terrified I won't take out enough, and not using filters in the 2 gallon or the half filled 10 gallon I never know how to get the stuff off the bottom with partial changes...


----------



## fishmom in doghouse (Jul 19, 2011)

*Thanks for the info and kindness*

Thanks for all of the input and help. You all have been great. I will take the advice to heart and we will try again with new bettas!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I read in your 1st post that the tanks each have a "low flow filter". If the tanks are filtered, you shouldn't be doing 100% water changes - that will destroy your cycle. Two 50% partial water changes a week should be plenty. 

How big are the tanks? 

BTW, welcome to the forum and I am VERY sorry to hear what happened to the bettas!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and dang the luck......sorry for your loss....need some more information so we can help you figure out what happened so we can get you pointed in the right direction so you will be successful........that said...stuff happens.....

What size is the tank, how much and how often did you make the water changes, water temp, filter, live plants, additives used, appetite-type and amount of food fed...how long have you had the Bettas...two different tanks or a divided tank....source water...is it tap water, well water, home filtered water from like a Brita filter, bottled water....any and all type of additives used....tell us how you made the water change and if any thing other than water used...etc.....

Again welcome and sorry for the loss......Bettas are a great species of fish to keep and share with your children......


----------



## fishmom in doghouse (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi to the last two posters! As I read more, I suspect 100% water changes are not the way to go. Here's what the tank set ups were - 1 gallon tanks with small gravel in bottom. Each tank had a little house the fish liked to hide and swim in and out but now I'm worried these are too sharp for the fins. We never saw any fin tears however. Each tank also had 1 soft plastic plant that was recommended for betas, but I may just get silk plants to be safe. We found tiny betta food pellets that they liked and ate well. 

I think the two main problems were that I didn't wait long enough for the water treatment to work and made the water too cold. Our first water changes were about 25% and I must have let the treated water sit longer.

Well, I have found some great info here. Thanks for all the support!


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

Fishmom,

Can I urge you to upgrade your tanks before getting more fish? 1G is really small, and hard to maintain; you'll have to change 50% of your water every day, even if you have a filter.

Can I suggest at least a 2.5G (with a filter and heater) for each? You will need to change 50-80% of the water every day or two until they cycle (unless you do a fishless cycle, which is a great idea), but then could just change once or twice a week.

Easier for you. And it's much safer for your fish.

Good luck!

GB


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have to agree, the larger the tank, the less work. At least that's how it works for me! haha But if 1g is what you wish to use, that's ok too!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Everything has to be exactly the same if you are going to do a 100% water change .. otherwise you will have to acclimate the fish over an hour or so like you would when bringing him home. You have to really understand your water chemistry to do full water changes - so I would bet that that is the problem.

I'm sorry for your loss


----------

